# Evolutionäre Algorithmen



## Guest (11. Mai 2005)

Problem:

Im Rahmen meines Informatik Studiums hab ich die Aufgabe erhalten, einen Evolutionären Algorithmus (EA) für die Konfiguration einer Lieferkette (Supply Chain) zu entwickeln.

Wollte mal fragen, ob es ein Tool gibt, dass eine EA Implementierung unterstützt?
Würde mich auch sehr für einen beispielhaften Source Code interessieren.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eventuelle Antworten.


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2005)

Nachtrag:

Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das ganze mit Java programmieren will...


----------



## Luma (14. Mai 2005)

Ich muss jetzt ma ganz dumm fragen: Was ist bitte ein "Evolutionären Algorithmus (EA)" und was eine Supply Chain und was hat das mit Konfiguration zu tun??


----------



## mic_checker (14. Mai 2005)

Evolutionärer Algorithmus


----------



## bygones (15. Mai 2005)

die Algorithmen heißen auch Genetische Algorithmen und sind cool 

Kenn leider nur nicht öffentliche Implementationen und dann v.a. nicht für Supply Chains


----------

